# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  RODA SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN!!!

## Fae

Kao što kaže i sama tema - SRETAN 8 ROĐENDAN!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :D 

Hvala vam svima na potpori koju ste mi pokazali tijekom ovih godina koje sam ovdje na forumu.
Uz vas sam provela i s vama podijelila najljepše i najžalosnije trenutke u svom životu. 
Mnogo toga naučila tokom svoje prve trudnoće. Za bilo koje nedoumice znala sam da ima netko tko će znat što treba napravit, kome se obratit jer - zajedno smo jači.
Informirala sam se o porodu i na njega otišla bez imalo straha sve zahvaljujuć mojim Rodicama, kako vas od milja zovem - pri tome ne mislim samo na članice RODE nego i sve divne dame i gospodu prisutne na ovom forumu.

Vaši brojni članci također su mi pomogli da sagledam neke stvari iz druge perspektive.

Naučila sam što su to platnene pelene, kako ih sašiti pa čak i da nije nužno pelene koristiti.
Upoznala sam se sa prednostima dojenja i odlučila dojiti čim duže unatoč okolini koja to baš i nije sa smješkom prihvatila, ali nije me bilo briga, znala sam da tamo negdje ima skupina ljudi koja me podržava i koja stoji iza mene i zna sve prednosti tog divnog čina.

Zahvaljujući vama moje dijete nije imalo dudu varalicu i savršeno smo funkcionirali i bez toga. Isto tako znala sam argumentirano obraniti svoje stavove i pružila svom sinu najzdraviju moguću prvu godinu.

Podijelili smo s vama prve riječi, korake i nestašluke. Zajedno se smijali i plakali, stekli nove prijatelje, kupovali na rasprodajama...


*ŽELIM VAM JOŠ BAREM 5 PUTA TOLIKO ROĐENDANA!!!!
*
I još jednom HVALA VAM na svemu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

8. rockas  :Smile: )
RODO, sretan ti osmi!

 :Wink:

----------

